# Shipping Up To Boston



## BoyMolloy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I always love reading the threads and notes from all the people and finding out advice.
I've got a bit of good news to share- last week I finally got my L1B visa approved through my employer, which means I can move over to Boston, MA for the start of September.

I just wanted to ask a few questions if I may:
1) Can any of the team suggest some potential insurers/providers I should look into for health insurance/care?
2) How do I go about gaining a U.S Massachusetts state driving licence, I understand I have to take a test, but does anybody know if this is a lengthy process?
3) Finally, who is generally the best bank to sign-up an account for, I generally hear that Bank of America is the easiest, however can I sign up for the account whilst I am still in the UK, or do I need to wait until I get across the pond?
4) Mobiles, has anybody had any experience of attempting to gain a contract/pay monthly mobile when entering the U.S, even as your credit score is practically zero.

Finally, any of the team living in Boston at the moment, would be great to say hi!

Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the forum. It just so happens I'm from Boston - grew up there and have been going back a couple times a year. Though I haven't lived there in a while, I'll do my best with some of your questions.

1. If you're on an L visa, chances are your employer will have some sort of health insurance, either fully paid or with the cost split. Getting anything other than a group policy is financial suicide.

2. The Mass driving license test isn't all that difficult. They normally have a free booklet available that explains all the driving regulations you may be asked about on the test. Haven't had time to check the website, but it's here Massachusetts Registry of Motor Vehicles and I'd be surprised if there isn't some way of signing up for an appointment buried somewhere on the website.

3. Probably safest to wait until you're in Boston to sign up for a bank account. Bank of America has its advocates and its detractors. Depending on what you need from a bank, you may want to consider a local or regional bank, where you'll be treated more like a human being than just an account number. Or, there are a couple of banks in the Boston area that have branches set up in grocery stores. You can even do your banking on Sunday when the grocery store is open! If you need or want that kind of convenience, it's available. (Personally, I can recommend the small, local banks - but it depends a bit on the folks at the closest branch office.)
4. Can't help you there, as I only ever use my French mobile when in the US. But, as you are setting things up, you might want to look at one of those "all in one" deals for landline phone, Internet, television and mobile phone. Verizon is the big provider in the Boston area, but probably not the only one. 

I'll be in the Boston area the latter half of September. Keep in touch and maybe we can meet up.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

BoyMolloy said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I always love reading the threads and notes from all the people and finding out advice.
> I've got a bit of good news to share- last week I finally got my L1B visa approved through my employer, which means I can move over to Boston, MA for the start of September.
> ...


Good morning

Further to Bev's excellent reply;

1 & 2. Cannot really help.

3. Bank of America were very helpful in setting up my account. I do not (as yet) have a Social Security number but they found a way to assist. I have no experience of the local banks so cannot comment.

4. I have been using a pay as you go Virgin Mobile when in the States for several years. I just bought it in a music store in Seattle, set it up online and have used it all over the States including Boston. I have it linked to my PayPal account so it has auto-top up's.

Be aware though that in the States you also pay for incoming calls to mobiles. It is a bit unusual and was a bit of a surprise!

I will ultimately get a contract but that will I think be subject to my having a SS number.

I hope that helps

Best wishes to you


----------



## BoyMolloy (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi All,

The last few months have been hectic through moving into Boston and getting up to speed with life in on the East Coast.
Bev & Badger may I thank you both for your help and contribution - they were both very helpful in getting me setup in the U.S.
Just in the process of getting my social security number, and I'm all set.

I guess the next question will be looking to stay beyond my visa - I can see my 2 years going very quickly.

Thanks to all.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

BoyMolloy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> The last few months have been hectic through moving into Boston and getting up to speed with life in on the East Coast.
> Bev & Badger may I thank you both for your help and contribution - they were both very helpful in getting me setup in the U.S.
> ...


Glad it all went well BM. I hope your two years are very enjoyable.. and extended!

Best wishes to you


----------

